# Lamb chops for supper



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2019)

Something we rarely eat. Had some very nice looking ones at Sam's Club. Decided it was a chance to try out this Zataar that @JC in GB mentioned in a post this week. Just pan seared these in avocado oil high temp and then finished with some butter at lower temp up to 145F. Added some fresh local asparagus and a simple salad of roasted red pepper, kalamatta olives and feta with a touch of Greek dressing. Pretty good, this and the lamb burgers I did last month are really making me appreciate lamb more.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 2, 2019)

nice


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks fantastic!
*Like!*


----------



## motocrash (Jun 2, 2019)

Lovely Lamb!


----------

